# mudskipper setup



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

im planning on getting a mudskipper tank but i still need help on the setup of the tank, i know that it needs to be mostly land and some water, but where should i put everything and should i put like a reptile heater on the tank to heat the air. what are some tankmates that will live peacefully in a mudskipper tank?


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Fiddler crabs, pink-tailed rainbow fish, Monos (monodactylus argenteus) & Archer fish.
The plants that I know about for a mudskipper tank are, Acorus variegata (marsh plant) Non-aquatic ferns and moss. Bogwood slate and non toxic branches can also be used.
Sand for a substrate. you can use slate to build up so that way you don't have to use so much sand

I have a few diffeant books that shows some good plans for a mudskipper tank, I'll see how good I can do at drawing them up....


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=N-T_pu-ImVU


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

i only have a 20 g tho so what can i fit in that


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

The fish in a mudskipper tank woulden't have that much water to swim in for a 20G, maybe just stick with mudskippers and/or fiddler crabs. I'll get some info to ya in a bit, busy at the moment


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Alright I can't draw good at all, so I just took a picture.

When keeping mudskippers you will need at least one large flat surface, which can be a piece of slate, or flat piece of bogwood. Several mudskippers will require several platforms or one large one.

Lighting with a fluorescent bulb will work, but spotlights to provide good, sufficient lighting for the depth of the tank and for the plants.

Filtration would be best with a spray bar, provided by a large capacity but low turnover external canister filter.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

If your getting into a 20 gallon with mudskippers, stick with two and that's it. 30 gallons is usually the minimum, and male mudskippers can get extremely aggressive.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

the smaller ones dont get very big, and this mudskipper expert guy said i could house 10, but thats a little to many for me :fish: :help: :fish: :chair:  :hbd:


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

10 sounds like quite a few for a 20G tank.
How big do the smaller ones get?

Do you have pictures yet? 
Make sure if you are gonna use a spray bar not to have the spray bar spray any water on the plants if they are FW plants.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

they get to be 4-6 inches? i think just 4 tho


----------



## Ranchu! (Feb 9, 2007)

I keep one Mudskipper in a 20 gallon setup with mollies- they can be acclimated to brackish easily. I keep them together with no problems- though most people seem to think this would be a poor idea. Regardless, works for me.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

African mudskippers top out at like 6" and are the most common, the rarer indian mudskippers get like 2" or a little more i can't recall exactly.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

I would love to see the turnouts of a herd of skippers in that small of a tank. Likely, they'd maul eachother or foul their water within a week or two.


----------



## mudskipper26 (Nov 30, 2006)

the ones i have get four inches long
"Indian Mudskipper 
Periophthalmus novemradiatus var. (possibly an undescribed species)

This mudskipper comes from India. Due to its small size, about 4", a group of six can be housed in a 30 gallon tank, providing there is plenty of rockwork and driftwood to provide cover. They feed upon small crickets, bloodworms, and the like. Fish are young, and are not yet sexable. Check out the mudskippers that belong to Shellie. Click here to see a pic of the female. See FISHBASE."http://www.franksaquarium.com/brackishwater_fish_farm.htm


----------

